# Seven reasons not to make the bed



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I woke up surrounded by 8 cats...one left (of course) when I got up to get the camera. Eight is a record. 

And one solo shot of Tuffy, just because he's so cute.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks like a very good reason to me. They all look too comfy to move.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ha! There was hardly any room for you! We have a king size bed and I feel crowded with just 3 on it, but I do love it. Rarely do we get all 5 at once on the bed.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwww so many kitties! I'm guessing you don't need an electric blanket in Winter.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

White sheets and black cats - perfect combination! :crazy


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm soooo jealous!!! I can't believe they all sleep on the bed with you like that. It's hard to imagine where you were in there...You must be awfully small...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I just saw this! And I normally will have anywhere from 4 to 6 cats out of my seven! Cool

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok that photo clearly shows me I am beyond help - my initial reaction wasn't oh how cute it was oh my goodness I really want 8 cats on my bed too !!! :love2 :grin:


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

TinyPaws said:


> Ok that photo clearly shows me I am beyond help - my initial reaction wasn't oh how cute it was oh my goodness I really want 8 cats on my bed too !!! :love2 :grin:


That's my quote of the day. Made me smile...mainly because that was my first thought ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

TinyPaws said:


> Ok that photo clearly shows me I am beyond help - my initial reaction wasn't oh how cute it was oh my goodness I really want 8 cats on my bed too !!! :love2 :grin:


Hilarious. Thanks for the laugh. 
Yes, they are nearly as good as covers when it's cold. Although they take a little arranging. 
The cool thing is that they get along so well. They trade snuggle partners on the bed fairly indiscriminately.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok, please tell me how a person fits anywhere on that bed with a pack of kitties on there, lol. Goodness! I have a full sized bed and it feels crowded (VERY crowded) with just 2 of them! (Soon to be 3 as soon as Calypso gets bigger, lol.) 

I sleep with 4 overstuffed pillows and lots of blankets just for the comfy feel.. I can only imagine how it feels having 8 living, breathing, purring heating pads on there in addition to everything else!!


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

That seems like a perfectly good reason not to bother getting out of bed at all.


----------

